
Ask HN: Is Google+ a good platform for a brand page or is it only Facebook now? - MurdocTannen
So we are in the middle of creating social accounts for our product and have created both facebook and google+ brand&#x2F;product pages. But is seems like google+ is sooo far behind facebook in terms of API, apps and other tools. This got us wondering if Google+ is worth the trouble? Is it still worth using time on a brand page on Google+ or is it only Facebook now (or others)?
======
ocdtrekkie
I have been a Google+ user consistently since 2011, and over the past year in
particular, activity has massively dropped off. I think Google+ is finally
running out of steam, after many years of ghost town jokes.

Used to be there was a decent point in G+ for brands being integrated with
Google Maps/My Business, etc. but Google's moved heavily towards removing G+
integration with most of their products, and that perk doesn't really hold
true anymore.

~~~
MurdocTannen
Yes, what we see is that it seems to be very focused on groups and not so much
brands. The only real advantage we see is that it should help SEO on our
website, but not much more.

